# security clearance



## Mandown (Jul 10, 2015)

Does anyone know how long does security clearance take to join a company in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mandown said:


> Does anyone know how long does security clearance take to join a company in Abu Dhabi


Hi,
The security clearance department are the only people that know!
It seems to vary enormously and can take from a few weeks to several months.
Of course, some people hang on and never really get a yes or no answer after a year.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## ctipresident (Jul 10, 2015)

Mandown said:


> Does anyone know how long does security clearance take to join a company in Abu Dhabi


I had worked before in the UAE so perhaps that is why my security clearance took only 30 days to be processed. My firm sent in the request to the CISCP Authority in June and I received it by the end of the month. I understand that other clearance are taking longer because of ISIS activity in the region is impacting resources. 

Good luck.


----------



## D4nick (May 27, 2015)

My SC took 8 weeks and the visa took one week.
hope it helps


----------



## Charbel Abdallah (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Please I need your help , after I found a new construction job I submit my resignation to my previous company( construction company) ,who was paying late salary for last 2 consecutive years so I feel feed up from this situation so I decided to move out .And as everyone knows that after the cancellation we can stay 30 days inside the country and after that we have to exist so I was forcing my new company to submit my visa but they was facing a problem in d renewal of their trade license and never I was informed just they was pushing me to move to them "Asap" and I was going to join a government project .
So the 30 days was finished I went Lebanon on 17 December 2014to wait my visa in my country on 15 January 2015 they submit the first visa it was rejected on 27 January 2015 the second working visa was rejected as well and it was mentioned on d application I'm Arabic " application rejected" one time in red color pen and one time in black color pen.
After that my wife applied for 2 tourist visa for me and it was rejected.
So what should I do ?
Please let me know and thanks for your replies.


----------

